# Blood pressure last week 110/70, enough to make me really dizzy?



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Hi, i had my midwife booking appt last week (i'm 9.5 weeks ish) and my bp was 110/70 (its normally about 120/80) is that enough to leave me feeling dizzy and faint every time i get up or move suddenly??
It wasnt happening last week or i'd have asked her, should i be off to the docs or jsut wait for it to settle?

Em
xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

that blood pressure is fine, your BP will alter continually throughout the day, its not a problem

Take care x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

I thought it sounded fine and the midwife didn't seem worried about it

Still doesn't explain the faint feelings i'm getting at the mo


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

The dizziness/faint feelings are all part of your body adjusting to the increase in blood volume. You will soon feel back to normal. Eat small snacks inbetween meals.

Just think how much work your body is doing to grow your baby, no wonder you need a bit of extra care.

Take care x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

hehe i'm eating second breakfast and second lunch anyway 

As long as its 'normal' i'll try to put up with it

Ta


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Just an update, I'm now 14 weeks and still dizzy, feeling VERY faint... it did go off for a while but has come back in the last few days. I've not had BP taken since my scan at 10 weeks when it was 100/60.

Everytime i stand up i feel like i'm going to pass out, haven't yet, but am scared...

is there ANYTHING i can do?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

you just need to take it easy and wait for it to go away.

Some ladies have morning sickness and others have a dreadful faint feeling and hopefully as the placenta takes over from your hormones you will begin to feel a bit better.

Do everything in slow motion and don't stand up too quickly

Take care x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for that, its pretty much what i'm doing, lots of feet over heart lying down when i'm particularly bad (not helpful when trying to give cat a pill!!!)

I was hoping by 14/15 weeks i was over it but it seems to have come back with a vengeance... 

Still, gives me even further excuses to take to the sofa and get my slave hubby to make tea 

thanks again
Em
xx


----------

